# Ringsjön



## BallerNacken (27. Dezember 2007)

Hey,

kennt vlt. einer diesen See? Er liegt in Skane. In der Nähe Stehag. 
Im Moment suchen ich und mein Vater nämlich noch ein Ferienahus zum Angeln. Und da hab ich mal ein wenig im I-net gesöbert und ein Haus gefunden.

Es liegt eben am Ringsjön. 

Mich würde nun interessieren, ob den See jemand kennt oder sogar schon mal darin geangelt hat.

Ein paar infos, ob es sich lohnt (weas es ja eig. ins chweden fast immer tut)...Wie habt ihr gefangen? usw...einfach alles mögliche was ihr so an infos für mich habt!|wavey:

MfG

BallerNacken


----------



## lille pojken (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ringsjön*

Hej
So zum Thema Ringsjön kann ich dir nur ein paar infos zukommen lassen die da währen!!!!!
Fischarten:Barsch,Brachse,Zander,Hecht,Kapfen,Quappe,Plötze,
Regenbogenforelle,Schlei,Felchen und Aal!!!!
Angelkarten sind in den Touristeninformationen in Höör und in Hörby zu bekommen!!!
Wie die Fänge sind weiss ich leider nicht so wirklich nur das der see fuer recht gute Zanderfänge bekannt ist!!!

Hejdå Lars

P.s meinche Kapfenangler schlagen sich da auch die nächte um die Ohren und das auch sehr erfolgreich!!!!

HÖRBYs Touristeninformation
Gamla Torg5
24231Hörby
Tel. +46(0)415-18180,Fax347762
www.horby.se

HÖÖRs Touristeninformation
Järnvägsg.8
24330Höör
Tel. +46(0)413-27575,Fax558565
www.turisthoor.com

Hejdå


----------



## BallerNacken (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ringsjön*

ah naja immerhin schon mal was...danke dir.

vlt. gibts ja noch ein paar Leute die da schon mal Erfahrungen gemacht haben?!


----------



## nikky977 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Ringsjön*

Hallo,
ich habe auch ein nettes Ferienhaus an dem See gefunden.
Möchte da gerne diesen Sommer hinfahren und würde mich über Angelinformation vom See freuen.

Links, Erfahrungen oder was auch immer

LG
Niklas


----------



## pedda (6. April 2015)

*AW: Ringsjön*

Also der Ringsjön wird regelmäßig mit Zandern besetzt. Wenn man es richtig anstellt, kann man dort wirklich schöne Zander fangen. Hecht läuft eher schwierig. Auch Barsche gibt es da wirklich viele und auch schön dicke. Zu den Abendstunden hin einfach mal die Vögel am Wasser beobachten. Die haben uns öfter zu Fischschwärmen und so auch zu den Räubern geführt. 

Gefangen haben wir die Zander eigentlich hauptsächlich auf Wobbler. Spinner laufen super für Barsch. Auch gerne mal im Freiwasser probieren!


----------



## RafaelSchwarzer (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Ringsjön*

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre dort seit 15 Jahren hin, Der Hauptfischer vom Ringsjönsee ist mein Kumpel,(Hokan) hat eine Fischräuchrei direkt am See. Bei Ihm kannst du auch Boote mieten mit 5 PS AB. Reicht fürs Angeln völlig aus.
Der See selbst ist höchst schwierig zu beangeln, er besteht aus ja 2 Seen, die durch eine kleine Brücke die zu unterqueren ist geteilt. In dem einem See sind fast ausschließlich Riesenhechte, mit 1,10m- 1,40m drinne. 
Fischbestand ist okay, Zander in den letzten Jahren eigentlich nicht mehr so gut wie es mal war:-((.Hecht ist gut, Barsch und Aal auch Top, Weißfische sowieso....!
 Also ich bin ab den 12.06.2016 wieder dort Vorort. Kenn den See sehr gut.....;-))


----------



## tanteangie2000 (5. August 2018)

*AW: Ringsjön*

Hallo, ich wollte Anfang Oktober für 1 Woche dahin fahren. Wo genau kann man dort das Boot mieten? Wie ist die Angelei dort um diese Jahreszeit?
Besten Dank


----------



## alexflint (24. September 2019)

tanteangie2000 schrieb:


> *AW: Ringsjön*
> 
> Hallo, ich wollte Anfang Oktober für 1 Woche dahin fahren. Wo genau kann man dort das Boot mieten? Wie ist die Angelei dort um diese Jahreszeit?
> Besten Dank



Wie war deine Woche dort in 2018?


----------



## alexflint (24. September 2019)

tanteangie2000 schrieb:


> *AW: Ringsjön*
> 
> Hallo, ich wollte Anfang Oktober für 1 Woche dahin fahren. Wo genau kann man dort das Boot mieten? Wie ist die Angelei dort um diese Jahreszeit?
> Besten Dank



ich will diesen Oktober evtl hin für ein paar Tage. Wie war das Fischen dort?


----------

